# Eclipse Bug-Tracking Plugin



## Wolfgang Lenhard (13. Apr 2009)

Hi,
gibt es / kennt jemand ein Bug-Tracking-Tool, das in Eclipse eingebunden werden kann, und das das Bug-Tracking im Team möglich macht? Es wäre also gut, wenn die Bug-Reports dem ganzen Team über SVN zur Verfügung gestellt werden können, und das jeder an der Bug-Database arbeiten kann. Eigentlich wird nur eine grundlegende Funktionalität benötigt und ich möchte keinen eigenen Webserver aufsetzen um so etwas wie Bugzilla zum Laufen zu kriegen.

Ciao,
   Wolfgang


----------



## tfa (13. Apr 2009)

Eclipse Mylyn Open Source Project
Lässt sich mit verschiedenen Issue-Trackern koppeln oder lokal betreiben.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (14. Apr 2009)

Danke, das sieht wirklich gut aus.
Für die Zusammenarbeit im Team benötigt man ein Repository (also keine lokale Task List). Kannst Du mir hierzu etwas empfehlen? Gibt es möglicherweise kostenlose im Netz bereits installierte und verfügbare Repositories, die man verwenden kann? Falls nicht: Ich habe einen sehr kleinen shared server, auf dem derzeit das SVN läuft. Welche kleine und einfache Lösung würde sich hier anbieten?


----------



## tfa (14. Apr 2009)

Einfach und kostenlos ist z.B. Bugzilla. Das kann man auch mit Mylyn ansprechen. Du brauchst nur einen Web-Server der Perl versteht und eine Datenbank.


----------

